
Petition on Digg to remove power users has 19000+ Diggs - iamelgringo
http://digg.com/tech_news/Digg_this_if_your_sick_of_power_users_stealing_stories?FC=PRCT1
======
cschneid
Can somebody explain the outrage? Is there any incentive to being a power user
on digg (beyond getting your name on the front page?). Is there any monetary
incentive? SEO opportunities perhaps?

------
Raphael
But did a power user submit it?

